# Alternative therapies South Wales



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, 
Going to be starting Ivf in May just wonder if anyone can recommend someone who does acupuncture or reflexology prior and during treatment. I'm in neath and happy to travel! 😀

Thanks!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi muminthemaking, 

Where are you having IVF? Some clinics have a therapist/acupuncturist who will see you at the clinic. I'm with CRGW in Llantrisant and they have a lady who does wonderful work. I think she's based in Cardiff centre but travels to the Llantrisant clinic for some sessions, not sure if she goes anywhere else!


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

I see a zita west trained acupuncturist in Abergavenny called Maxine Smilie she's really good.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I went to Maxine too and she is lovely.  She has clinics in Abergavenny and Roath in Cardiff.  I was given her number by a friend who had received acupuncture from her.  As someone else has said, some clinics will provide details of someone they recommend on their website.


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks all! I've found someone local, will see how we get on, have first session booked for Feb. Thanks again!


----------



## Natti (Mar 29, 2016)

If there is anyone else looking for accupunturist in Cardiff Penarth area I highly recommend Jenny Pateman she can be found on ********. I've had appointments with her at the Now Centre in Penarth.


----------

